# Horrible question, don't want to upset anyone but need to know...



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi ladies, 

Sorry to raise this; I'm not sure if I'm going to upset anyone but don't really know who else to talk to.
I've just had a BFN after IVF and having an extremely heavy period (for me), that's gunky and full of blood clots. 
I can't help thinking that I'm bleeding out my embryo, it's really upsetting me - does anyone know if this does happen or am I making it up?


----------



## FlyingCat (Jan 23, 2011)

Most of what is being expelled during AF is the lining of your uterus. During fertility treatment our hormones, in particular higher levels of Estrogen due to multiple eggs growing and ovulating, and progesterone either pessaries or injections, can result in a thicker than usual lining so can in some cases lead to heavier AF.

If an embryo did in fact implant then this will also be expelled as part of AF but the much heavier bleed is unlikely to be due to that - The embryo at your official test date would be tiny. we're talking about the size of a poppy seed.

Hope that gives you a bit more information. So sorry you were unlucky on this occasion. I hope you are successful another time.


----------



## tricia1012 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello Hayden i too just got a BFN from our second ivf cycle   the af after is horrible it will be alot heavier than usual because all of the drugs will have built up your lining thats what will be causing the clots the embryo will be so tiny you wouldnt notice it.I was a bit worried aswel so i called my clinic for reassurance unless you get severe pain or really heavy bloodflow dont panic.I know how hard it is and i hope you are coping ok, im sorry you didnt get your dream this time hopefully it will be our turn soon  

tricia
xxxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

haydan flyingcat is right the embryo would be very very tiny and either absorbed back into your body or you would pass it without any way of knowing. as she says if you have been taking progesterone etc that can also be a reason your AF seems clottier or thicker than normal.. it's just the hormones... nobody will be offended!

in a normal cycle over a lifetime we probably pass many embryos without knowing... it's just biology... obviously some infertility is down to them not being created in the first place but some is down to them not implanting or being let go early... it just seems sadder when we have seen them put in there.


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you for your replies; has reassured me. I am feeling a bit better today and AF seems to be calming down a bit.


----------

